
Optics Illustrations from the Physics Textbooks of Amédée Guillemin - helb
https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/optics-illustrations-from-the-physics-textbooks-of-amedee-guillemin-1868-1882/
======
dahart
Ooh these are cool, and the scans are high enough resolution for poster
prints. I’m not sure if I can ever have too many aesthetic art-science posters
hanging...

